# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sonda e NASA-s vërteton teoritë e Ajnshtajnit mbi gravitetin

## fegi

Agjencia amerikane e hapësirës, NASA, ka publikuar të dhënat nga sonda Gravity Probe B 2004, e cila ndërkohë që fluturonte në orbitën e tokës, mision kryesore kishte vërtetimin e Teorisë së Albert Ajshtajnit të vitit 1916 mbi Relativitetin. Ndërkohë që eksperimenti u zhvillua gjatë shumë dekadave, rezultatet përfundimtare vërtetojnë punën e madhe të Ajnshtajnit mbi gravitetin dhe ligjet e fizikës së universit.

Një shkencëtar i universitetit të Stanfordit bëri propozimin e parë mbi një eksperiment për vërtetimin e Teorisë së Ajnshtajnit në vitin 1959 duke lëvizur xhiroskopët në hapësirë. Francis Everitt iu bashkua projektit në Stanford në vitin 1962. Disa dekada më vonë, ai më në fund kishte rastin të drejtonte eksperimentin pasi u emërua nga NASA për të kryesuar studimet e misionit të sondës Gravity Probe B 2004.

E përfunduam këtë eksperiment të madh, vërtetimin e universit të Ajnshtajnit. Dhe teoria e Ajnshtajni mbijeton.

E përfshirë nga vonesat e lëshimit në hapësirë, problemet me buxhetin, të dhënat e pasakta dhe disa hetime federale, misioni i sondës Gravity Probe B 2004 më në fund u miratua dhe kaloi 17 muaj në orbitën e tokës. Eksperimenti testoj dy teori të Ajnshtajnit. E para, shpjegon Everitt, është efekti gjeodetik.

Në universin e Ajnshtajnit, koha dhe hapësira shtrembërohen nga graviteti. Toka e deformon pak hapësirën rreth vetes përmes gravitetit të saj. Bëhet fjalë për 2.75 centimetra në 40 mijë kilometra. Pra kemi të bëjmë me një shtrembërim modest.

Teoria e dytë e Ajnshtajnit që u testua është tërheqja e kornizave, që është prirje e një objekti që rrotullohet për të tërhequr materialet e hapësirës dhe bashkë me të edhe kohën ndërkohë që ajo vazhdon rrotullimin, një fenomen që zoti Everitt e krahason me zhytjen e tokës në një det mjalti.

Mund ta imagjinoni se mjalti do të tërhiqej së bashku me tokën, rrjedhimisht edhe treguesi në mjaltë do të tërhiqej dhe pikërisht kjo ndodhi me xhiroskopin. Kështu që toka në të vërtetë tërheq rreth vetes hapësirën dhe kohën.

Në kohën kur u lëshua në hapësirë në vitin 2004, sonda Gravity Probe B kishte në bordin e saj teknologji të sofistikuara që nuk ekzistonin në kohën kur grupi i Sanfordit kreu eksperimentin e parë të gravitetit. Në mesin e teknologjive të sofistikuara ishin katër xhiroskop me precizion 1 milionë herë më të ndjeshëm se sa xhiroskopët e viteve 1960.

Kemi të bëjmë me një sferë të madhësisë së një topi të ping pongut duke shkuar në një shtëpi kuarci. Përmes elektricitetit e pezullojmë atë. E bëjmë të rrotullohet përmes karburantit. Shpejtësia e rrotullimit arrinë në 5 mijë rrotullime në minutë, e pompojmë karburantin në një vukuum shumë të lartë dhe kështu ndërtojmë një xhiroskop.

Në momentin kur arrin në hapësirë, xhiroskopi është i dizejnuar të qëndroj në vijë të drejtë me distancën e një ylli që shërben si pikë referimi. Teoria e Ajnshtajnit u vërtetua pasi koha e xhiroskopëve pësoi ndryshime llogaritëse në drejtimin e rrotullimit të tyre ndërkohë që ata tërhiqeshin nga gravitetit i tokës.

Me kalimin e viteve, të dhënat që kemi marrë nga sonda Gravity Probe B kanë nxitur prodhimin e teknologjive të reja, përfshirë Global Positioning System GPS apo Sistemin Global të Pozicionimit, një rrjet i satelitëve që lëvizin në orbitën e tokës që janë bërë pajisje thelbësore për lëvizjet në tokë dhe në det. Ish menaxheri i NASA-s  Rex Geveden thotë se pavarësisht nga thëniet se misioni i sondës Gravity Probe B mund të dështonte, suksesi i saj është një triumf i frymës dhe intelektit njerëzor transmeton VOA.

Është një moment madhështor që kujton njerëzimin se sa mund të arrijë nëse e përqëndrojnë në një objektiv të madh si ky.

Albert Ajnshtajn, i cili vdiq më 1955, kurrë nuk kishte ëndërruar se Teoria e Relativitetit mund të vërtetohej. Në librin e tij, Kuptimi i Relativitetit, fizikani i famshëm ka shkruar: vërtetimi i tyre përmes eksperimenteve laboratorike nuk mund të mendohet.

Por fal NASA-s ne kemi bërë më shumë se çkemi menduar. Në të vërtetë ne kemi arritur ti llogarisim ato.

Sonda Gravity Probe B është drejtuar nga shkencëtari Francis Everitt. Gjetjet e misionit të sondës do të publikohen në numrin e ardhshëm të revistës Physical Review Letters.

----------


## Urimy-meraga

ajia ujë kan gjete ne hënë

----------


## Milkway

Tani e kan rradhen te zbulojne Wormhole dhe te na dergojne felle ne Univers ose se paku neper galaktiken tone te dashur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

